# Signs



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Starting to notice all of these signs that fishing is about to get good: 
Daffodils, tulip tree blooms. Dogwood buds. Pollen, maple tree seed pods. Moths at the porch light. Red bud blooms.
Purple martins ( saw my first on the 11th) turkey gobble ( last Saturday)


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Yep, spring is in the air! My cousin has been sending me pictures of slabs all morning, I'm on the verge of taking a vacation day tomorrow lol


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Saw a gobbler strutting this morning. Way too early for that.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Ol' Codwrinkle has been texting me about crappie fishing. I reckon we're gonna have to try them next week. Saw a tulip tree busted out today in downtown Montgomery. Be glad when the bikinis start blooming.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Had a big Timber Rattler meet my buddy at the gate to his hunting property.

It was cold, he poked it with a stick to encourage it to move along and it just coiled up, hid it's head under it's body and weakly rattled a bit.
Trying to hide and say leave me alone at the same time, he was left alone.
The only venomous snake that automatically gets killed on his property are cottonmouths, and maybe a rattler in a ground shooting house.

This warm weather has them out and about... Watch where you're stepping fellas!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bad as I hate to say it, Winter ain’t over yet. It’s gonna get cold again.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Bad as I hate to say it, Winter ain’t over yet. It’s gonna get cold again.




Fun sucker


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yay...I got wasps flying out of all sorts of places. Thankfully they're still a little woosy so I can smash em'


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Yay...I got wasps flying out of all sorts of places. Thankfully they're still a little woosy so I can smash em'




....... nice


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I have those damned Japanese Beetles knee deep at the river cabin. How in the hell to get rid of those bastards?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> I have those damned Japanese Beetles knee deep at the river cabin. How in the hell to get rid of those bastards?




What are you talking about? lady bugs? I got lady bugs !!


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

hjorgan said:


> I have those damned Japanese Beetles knee deep at the river cabin. How in the hell to get rid of those bastards?


Those things are terrible. They try to winter in our camp house and we go to war with them... Nothing seems to work well.


----------

